# Lol Craigslist...



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Found this today? Racist? lol its already flagged...can't be real...


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

yea that's obviously just a sick joke.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

yea its already been flagged..unfortunately there's a lot of racist people around here :-(


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

this way off topic but what OS are you running dawg? I don't recognize it from your shots.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Ubuntu's latest os "Gutsy Gibbon"


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

lol ran outta room on my photobucket account and so the pics are gone, FWIW it was just a racist dude making a dumb fake craigslist ad


----------

